# First gold button



## lasereyes (Jan 30, 2011)

I made a button, but it is so small it looks more like a bb. it is about 0.8g.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 30, 2011)

It all adds up. A little gold is better than no gold.

Jim


----------



## Claudie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Congratulations!* 

You're on your way. You can put that in a small picture frame like businesses do with their "first dollar". Hang it in your lab to remember how it all started.


----------



## lasereyes (Jan 30, 2011)

I have to admit the size was quite disappointing, considering how large some people's first buttons are. I suppose that it makes the decision to keep it a lot easier though.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 30, 2011)

My first button was just over 0.7g. It is better to start with something small like that and be successful than to start with a large batch, make a mistake and lose a bunch of gold along the way.


----------



## lasereyes (Jan 31, 2011)

I added some heft to it.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 31, 2011)

Patience and persistance leads to success. 8)


----------



## shyknee (Feb 1, 2011)

great !
now don't let anyone take it .
My wife took my first few buttons


----------



## lasereyes (Feb 1, 2011)

shyknee said:


> great !
> now don't let anyone take it .
> My wife took my first few buttons



That really sucks, next time remember, thats what lawyers are for! just kidding.


----------



## joem (Feb 1, 2011)

shyknee said:


> great !
> now don't let anyone take it .
> My wife took my first few buttons



This would not have happened if you were safe and read the MSDS sheet on gold


----------

